

CEOs should care about shades of yellow. On a Sunday - DanielRibeiro
https://plus.google.com/u/2/107117483540235115863/posts/gcSStkKxXTw

======
chow
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2923885> :)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks. Damned '/u/2'

